# Visas



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

An interesting question.... What if after being in CM or anywhere else in Thailand for, say, 6 months to a year and decided to go back home; whereever that may be.... Can one transfer all the monies back to their account in their home countries without any hassels from the govt.? We are aware of the requirement for a retirement visa, i.e. the Thai Govt. requires 8M baht or income + savings to amount to the above said total in a Thai bank for at least 3 months before applying for a retirement visa. This is for each person, I believe. 

Tourist visas are only good for 30 days. what other visas would allow one to stay for, say 6 months to a year?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Its not 8 million baht, its 800,000 (point eight million). You can transfer money out, but there is a limt. I know someone that transfered 10k US$ out no problem, (only had to sign some anti-money laundering forms).

All non-immigration visas would allow long term stay, but would have to be extended (you always get it in 90 day lumps - except retirement which is a year)


----------



## siuahd913 (Jan 12, 2010)

KhwaamLap said:


> Its not 8 million baht, its 800,000 (point eight million). You can transfer money out, but there is a limt. I know someone that transfered 10k US$ out no problem, (only had to sign some anti-money laundering forms).
> 
> All non-immigration visas would allow long term stay, but would have to be extended (you always get it in 90 day lumps - except retirement which is a year)


_Thank you for the info! Just thought I'd stay for some time and get to know the city and perhaps the country before I totally settle in. We were in the Immirgration Office on a Monday this past November and found out that it's not the best day of the week to visit the office; as told by one of the guards..... Well, got a taste of it anyway!
_


----------

